# The New PAM 1392



## mechanik

Hey everyone!

Just got the PAM 1392 which was announced in late May during the "Dive into Time" exhibition and wanted to share with you. Estimated delivery was around September but the Boutique tried their best and here I am... Really enjoying this 42mm Luminor Marina 1950! My first impressions compared to the older version PAM 392 would be that it is really possible to feel the difference of height and weight of the case and also the blue seconds hand is a nice touch referencing to the vintage models. It originally comes with the black alligator strap, here's my choice:


----------



## mpalmer

Congrats on your new Panerai!


----------



## mechanik

Thanks! I've been looking to get my first Panerai for a while, thanks to this new release I finally pulled the trigger.


----------



## clau1987

lovely watch!!! I am also planning to get this model from BT. Could you share more photos and wrist shots with us please.


----------



## elchicomalo

Congrats, the 42mm has a more balanced dial imo without the 9. That blue second hand is a nice touch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol

despite what all the traditionalists and haters might say: this is a damn sexy beast. congrats to your super-nice watch. i would love to handle both, the 392 and the 1392 in comparison to the 1312 one time. just dreamin´- enjoy it!!


----------



## LikeClockWork

looks good


----------



## whosurbuddiee

I am really loving the blue seconds hand.


----------



## mechanik

Thanks guys! Here's a wrist shot:









and one with the rest of the collection:


----------



## Paneraiforthewin

mechanik said:


> Thanks guys! Here's a wrist shot:
> 
> View attachment 8655354
> 
> 
> and one with the rest of the collection:
> 
> View attachment 8655362


Beautiful watch, congrats! If I may ask, where did you purchase your watch case?


----------



## clau1987

May I know the size of your wrist?


----------



## mechanik

Paneraiforthewin: Thanks! It's a 'Beco' which can house 5 watches, I got the black one but there are two more colour options as I remember. Designhütte sells them.

clau1987: I have a 7" wrist but don't let that picture fool you, the watch sits a bit smaller actually.


----------



## ssiddiq1

Finally someone has posted their own pictures! I'm interested in getting one, but am not sold on the blue hand as I tend to wear more blacks and grays and feel like this might clash. I'm generally more of a black and silver guy when it comes to watches. Would you mind posting more pictures when you get a chance? Would love to see more real world pics, and I cant seem to find any.

Thanks!


----------



## watchfanatic100

Very nice and its not a problem for me seeing 42mm pam's I especially love the blue seconds hand congrats!!!


----------



## crazyfingers

Congrats on the stunning acquisition! And a fantastic collection you got there.


----------



## socialpro

Great PAM / Collection. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## md101010

Beautiful watch! Enjoy it!


----------



## mechanik

If you wear the watch with the black leather strap which comes in the box, it would go very nice with the greys and blacks in my opinion, the dial has that great matte black/grey appeal but of course if you are after the good contrast of black and white I could recommend the ceramic Radiomir's like the PAM 292, there's something about that watch as well... For sure, I will try to share more photos in the next few days when I get a chance.



ssiddiq1 said:


> Finally someone has posted their own pictures! I'm interested in getting one, but am not sold on the blue hand as I tend to wear more blacks and grays and feel like this might clash. I'm generally more of a black and silver guy when it comes to watches. Would you mind posting more pictures when you get a chance? Would love to see more real world pics, and I cant seem to find any.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## ShanDaMan

mechanik said:


> I have a 7" wrist but don't let that picture fool you, the watch sits a bit smaller actually.


Firstly, congratulations for your new PAM. She's beautiful.

You're a 7"? I'm at 6.5". When I tried 114, 44 mm looks too big for me and then tried a 42 mm 1940, it looks too small. Thus I'm backing away from PAM. Looking at your wrist shot, 42 mm looks okay.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

Shan,maybe you're not used to it,I have a flat 6,5 inch wrist (typical asian size wrist,I guess) and I can wear up to 47mm 372 and 339 and lugless 52mm sbdx011


----------



## brioni007

why why why:-s

the good thing is that you still have time to return it and exchange for a real Panerai:roll:

a Panerai that has 3 numbers in the model name, no blue secs and more presence


----------



## AlejandrOmega

I like it! I think you've chosen wisely

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## mechanik

I think it all comes down to personal preferences at the end of the day  I really like Panerai as a brand and favour most of the models but as you can see in my collection I try to stay between the 38mm-42mm range as these sizes work best for me, just can't really enjoy the oversize models and this limits my choices rapidly in the brand unfortunately... I know that I will want to pull the trigger for the PAM 372 one day tough. I'm very glad to be owning the PAM 1392, it's an amazing watch in my opinion.



brioni007 said:


> why why why:-s
> 
> the good thing is that you still have time to return it and exchange for a real Panerai:roll:
> 
> a Panerai that has 3 numbers in the model name, no blue secs and more presence


----------



## chev81

Congrats on a beautiful watch! I called my AD to get availability and price (Melbourne, Aus) and they wont have anything till September  
This WILL be my next purchase.

I'm in the same boat with you. Had a few 44mm PAMs and they are far too big for me! Even the 392 was too bulky.

Would love to see more "real world" photos of this beast when you can


----------



## brioni007

mechanik said:


> I know that I will want to pull the trigger for the PAM 372 one day tough. I'm very glad to be owning the PAM 1392, it's an amazing watch in my opinion.


good to see you're on the right path


----------



## SnooPPP

That one is a really nice size. Never was a fan of the 47mm Pams


----------



## watchuseekuser2015

The PAM 392 is on the left. The new PAM 1392 is on the right. It's supposed to replace the 392.















I can't decide which one to get. Supposedly the new 1392 is thinner? See this article:
Panerai Introduces Slew of New Models, From Extra-Thin to Carbotech to Hand-Engraved Firenze | Watches By SJX


----------



## Synequano

Yes 1392 is thinner but I do like the appearance of 392 better due to the green lume and matching hands

The blue accent made 1392 looks too pop as opposed to classical like the way Pam supposed to be


----------



## Widows_Son

That's beautiful!!


----------



## brioni007

Synequano said:


> Yes 1392 is thinner but I do like the appearance of 392 better due to the green lume and matching hands
> 
> The blue accent made 1392 looks too pop as opposed to classical like the way Pam supposed to be


yeah blue secs looks soooo bad.

Edited - please don't use any slurs on the forum. -handwound


----------



## dberg

OP -- what boutique did you purchase from? Great watch. Am I correct that people are saying this wears thinner than the 392?


----------



## T1meout

dberg said:


> OP -- what boutique did you purchase from? Great watch. Am I correct that people are saying this wears thinner than the 392?


Yes you are.


----------



## dberg

What boutique?


----------



## gaoxing84

congrats on the new pam but i gotta say the blue second hands looks kinda odd
but hey who cares as long you like it! enjoy!


----------



## rashshane

great watch! Enjoy it! Pams have such a great amount of variety and size that there is something for everyone!


----------



## Rythem

congralts for new acquisition buddy godd taste


----------



## malik713

Looks better on the wrist. Congrats.


----------



## chev81

Any new pics?? I almost purchased a 233L because I'm getting impatient waiting for this to hit the AD! I need to some motivation to keep me on the straight and narrow 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ayoungentrepreneur

OP congrats on the purchase. Not my taste but it really suits your tasteful collection well.

Wear and enjoy!


----------



## recon

Hi guys, sorry to deviate partly from the subject, but wanted to compare prices in US to at home here in Europe. Any pointers on both ADs and non-ADs with competitive prices where I can have a look-see for this and other models to check out if theres anything to savewhile travelling?


----------



## ed21x

recon said:


> Hi guys, sorry to deviate partly from the subject, but wanted to compare prices in US to at home here in Europe. Any pointers on both ADs and non-ADs with competitive prices where I can have a look-see for this and other models to check out if theres anything to savewhile travelling?


ADs have the same price pretty much anywhere. Where the United States excel at is having a huge grey market. If you are in an area with a well known grey market dealer like davidsw, it isn't that hard to schedule a face to face transaction.


----------



## jasonlee

Panerai, 42mm, thinner, upgraded calibre, a pinch of blue....I'm in love with them again...


----------



## watchman25

Wow nice sophisticated collection you have there congrats


----------



## aquawatch101

Does anyone know if the old 392 will be discontinued and replaced by the 1392? At the moment both versions are listed on the website.
I like the new 1392, but not 100% sold on the blue sub-seconds hand.


----------



## ccm123

Congrats!


----------



## ssiddiq1

aquawatch101 said:


> Does anyone know if the old 392 will be discontinued and replaced by the 1392? At the moment both versions are listed on the website.
> I like the new 1392, but not 100% sold on the blue sub-seconds hand.


Same here. I can't get over that blue hand. I wonder how much it would cost to have that replaced with the old hand color..


----------



## HelloNasty1

Looks fantastic! Enjoy. Love the blue splash of color!


----------



## mechanik

When I was at the boutique I've been told that the 392 can be still ordered, it also appears next to the 1392 on the website, so it won't be replaced I believe.



aquawatch101 said:


> Does anyone know if the old 392 will be discontinued and replaced by the 1392? At the moment both versions are listed on the website.
> I like the new 1392, but not 100% sold on the blue sub-seconds hand.


----------



## aquawatch101

mechanik said:


> When I was at the boutique I've been told that the 392 can be still ordered, it also appears next to the 1392 on the website, so it won't be replaced I believe.


That's great news, I prefer the look of the 392. I wonder if the 392 will slowly be phased out over the next year or so.


----------



## cufflinkcraze

I didn't realise pams come with 4 digits model number..nice watch btw!


----------



## mechanik

Thanks! I think this supports the idea that these reworked models will not replace the older ones, just as the 392 and the 1392, they are both still in production.



cufflinkcraze said:


> I didn't realise pams come with 4 digits model number..nice watch btw!


----------



## mechanik

Hey guys! I got an another PAM as a present so I may let this one go, if you would like to purchase it please contact me, I will probably offer it to sale on the sales corner...


----------



## TripleCalendar

Here's the older model 392


----------



## ShanDaMan

mechanik said:


> Hey guys! I got an another PAM as a present so I may let this one go, if you would like to purchase it please contact me, I will probably offer it to sale on the sales corner...


You got PAM as a present? Wished my friend can do the same thing. LOL.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrera8

If I was going to get a Panerai. The PAM 1392 will be the one. Lovely watch.


----------



## Sandyz

The four digits are gonna be more hard than ever to remember, i just had the hang of older numbers and now the new series starts


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## mechanik

This watch is now for sale : https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-panerai-luminor-marina-pam-1392-a-4037146.html


----------



## jrsdad

Congrats! Nice collection! Love that blue seconds hand - great touch.


----------



## serve 1st

absolutely beautiful addition to your great collection. very nice !


----------



## hbdakilloer

Sorry for waking up this thread but I am also facing the buying decision between the 392 and 1392. I was at the AD and looked at both. What really horrified me was that the ecru "vintage" lume was not visible when I cupped my hand on the watch, even after "charging" it with my iPhone flashlight. On the other hand, the 392 green lume didn`t need any charging and lit up under my cupped hands and shone brightly. It feld the 392 lume outperformed the 1392 by at least 50%. I am really having difficulties pondering if I could ever buy a LUMinor with bad lume. I couldn`t find any comparisions on this anywhere online. Can some 1392 owner or Paneristi tell me if my findings are true?


----------



## rvbert8

I just procured a PAM1312 (new version of the 312), and I don't have any issues at all with my lume. It held its own with my old PAM 380 after charging it with a UV flashlight.



hbdakilloer said:


> Sorry for waking up this thread but I am also facing the buying decision between the 392 and 1392. I was at the AD and looked at both. What really horrified me was that the ecru "vintage" lume was not visible when I cupped my hand on the watch, even after "charging" it with my iPhone flashlight. On the other hand, the 392 green lume didn`t need any charging and lit up under my cupped hands and shone brightly. It feld the 392 lume outperformed the 1392 by at least 50%. I am really having difficulties pondering if I could ever buy a LUMinor with bad lume. I couldn`t find any comparisions on this anywhere online. Can some 1392 owner or Paneristi tell me if my findings are true?


----------



## Synequano

I don't have 312,1312,392 and 1392 but I do have a couple pams with ecru lume (339,372,441) and I do find their lume to be worse in terms of brightness and longevity....

That's why I decided to pass on 577....


----------



## nrcooled

hbdakilloer said:


> Sorry for waking up this thread but I am also facing the buying decision between the 392 and 1392. I was at the AD and looked at both. What really horrified me was that the ecru "vintage" lume was not visible when I cupped my hand on the watch, even after "charging" it with my iPhone flashlight. On the other hand, the 392 green lume didn`t need any charging and lit up under my cupped hands and shone brightly. It feld the 392 lume outperformed the 1392 by at least 50%. I am really having difficulties pondering if I could ever buy a LUMinor with bad lume. I couldn`t find any comparisions on this anywhere online. Can some 1392 owner or Paneristi tell me if my findings are true?


I've got a 1392, 24, and 112. The 1392 doesn't compare to the other green lume monsters. I love the look of the 1392 and the ecru markers but as far as lume is concerned it doesn't glow as bright as the others nor does it glow as long.

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## breitlingman12

Very Nice and congrats,love that nice blue seconds hand


----------



## hbdakilloer

The PAM 392 just disappeared from the OP website this week. I probably secured one of the last ones. I wondered if they still can be ordered by ADs?









I am such a lumewhore.


----------



## arogle1stus

Eye candy.
That's what they are

X Traindriver Art


----------



## marba

Congrats mechanik that's one really nice PAM


----------



## Michaeljord

Absolutely great and lovely looking watch.. Enjoy it!


----------



## mechanik

Thanks everyone!

When I posted this thread almost a year ago, I was happy with the 1392, but something didn't quite feel right, it wasn't the mod that I was looking for in a Panerai, I knew that I should be getting the 392 instead, now they're discontinued, but I feel very lucky to able get one of the last ones from the factory. Couldn't be more satisfied, the watch feels amazing! I feel that their value will increase in the following years, would you agree?

(PAM just arrived, Speedy on the way)


----------



## hbdakilloer

Interesting that you decided to swap the 1392 for 392. It it heavier and thicker than the 1392 but hey, it`s a Panerai! I was always worried that I would get sick of the blue hand in the 1392. (I have another watch with a painted blue seconds hand as well and I grew tired of it after 6 months). I`m very happy with my 392. Yours looks amazing with the buffalo straps, wear it in good health!


----------



## snipez

hbdakilloer said:


> The PAM 392 just disappeared from the OP website this week. I probably secured one of the last ones. I wondered if they still can be ordered by ADs?
> 
> View attachment 11995562
> 
> 
> I am such a lumewhore.


That blue though. I never had this model in mind, but I do now. Love it.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sarir97

Sorry (not sorry) to revive this thread. After many years of ignoring and even hating Panerai, I finally took the plunge with the 1392... My family and I walked into the Panerai boutique in Firenze on a hot July afternoon, looking to cool down and letting the time pass before catching an early evening train to Milan. I spent several minutes browsing. All eyes were on me/us, so I felt obliged to at least try one on. Of all the models on display, the 1392 caught my eye, partly because of that blue seconds hand. To my surprise, instead of being atrociously large and bulky like most models, the 42 mm thinner case sat beautifully on my wrist! Who knew Panerai made small enough watches for the rest of us average folk!? I was immediately sold on the watch, but didn't feel like paying retail and the VAT. Instead, I had the sales associate write down the model number and, after a quick internet search, purchased it BNIB from a reputable US seller, delivery to coincide with my return home. Can't wait to wear it and start a strap collection! Wrist shots to follow, but in the meantime, here's my boy posing in front of the store. Thanks for reading!


----------



## flintsghost

Nice watch. I have the same model and enjoy it on occasion. I prefer other models for most of my wear time simply due to it's "dressiness" for want of a better term. I always feel it's a bit fancy for a T shirt and jeans. Just me.


----------



## ramanb1

My PAM - perfect fit for my wrist.


----------



## LB Carl

ramanb1 said:


> My PAM - perfect fit for my wrist.


Beautiful. Wear it in good health!


----------



## Big_Red

Looks good ramanb1. I have an exact same shot on my wrist but the pics are being held hostage by Photobucket. Love that strap.


----------



## Vig2000

Some lovely shots of the 1392 on this thread. Still on the hunt for one (or possibly a 1312).


----------



## sarir97

Vig2000 said:


> Some lovely shots of the 1392 on this thread. Still on the hunt for one (or possibly a 1312).


There's one listed for sale on the Rolex Forum. https://www.rolexforums.com/showthread.php?t=548582


----------



## galavanter

I've developed a desire for a Panerai, and the 42mm models appeal to me. I've had enough watches now to know 44mm is just not a practical size (for me), and I won't wear it much after the newness wears off. I sure don't have to worry about it fitting under a cuff, since I'm in a T shirt and jeans most always. But I knock and bang and whack a big thick watch all day long, especially since I drive and live in a Volvo VNL780.

If someone else had already brought this up, I wouldn't even post. I really don't mean to offend anyone, but the painted blue second hand, as opposed to blued steel, is a dealbreaker. This from the company that made the 3646:

VRM:

Why Panerai chose to used painted blue, instead of heat treated blued steel, which goes back hundreds of years in horology, at least to pocket watches, is beyond me.

I had a RXW MM25, an homage to the Panerai 3646 California dial. Ken Sato used identical looking beautiful blued steel hands, and I wish I had never sold it. Painted blue would have looked cheap and mass produced, and he knew better. True blued steel looks black at some angles, but when the light hits it just right, the blue just comes alive and brightens your day. It's subtle until it's not. It's an absolute joy to behold, but now I'm beginning to sound like "watch aficionado" John Mayer, who thought blued steel hands were painted in this video (8:20):






I almost didn't get my IWC UTC due to his professed public love for the brand. Thankfully he is not a paid endorser to my knowledge...

Panerai is not the first luxury watch company to do this. Jaeger-Lecoultre, in a recent Master Hometime I believe, uses a painted blue GMT hand. I couldn't believe it when it was pointed out in a video that I can't find now or I'd link it.

EDIT: I guess it wasn't a video, but this comparison to Grand Seiko by forum sponsor @Timeless Luxury Watches:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/grand-seiko-vs-jaeger-lecoultre-1469001.html
It was hard for me to believe Jaeger-Lecoultre would do such a thing. Looks pretty sad beside a Grand Seiko using traditional watchmaking techniques.

Again, just voicing my seldom posted opinion, because blued steel would have sold me on this watch. A damn shame it is... I'm really not a watch snob, but painted and not blued hand? C'mon Panerai!

OP disregard above. It's a gorgeous piece and I hope you enjoy it. It's just _my_ thing. I now have 392 posts, which is the Panerai model I have been lusting after...


----------



## rickdawg

Great looker! Is the 1392 just a slightly smaller 1312?


----------



## Vig2000

rickdawg said:


> Great looker! Is the 1392 just a slightly smaller 1312?


Yeah, pretty much.


----------



## TripleCalendar

I wish they made the 1392 without the blue seconds hand


----------



## joespeed29

so is the face brownish or black? its hard to tell from pix..


----------



## sarir97

joespeed29 said:


> so is the face brownish or black? its hard to tell from pix..


Definitely not brown, but not jet black either. More like a faded black?


----------



## sarir97

TripleCalendar said:


> I wish they made the 1392 without the blue seconds hand


Some love it, others don't. Aren't there other PAM models that resemble the 1392 without the blue seconds hand?


----------



## MBroadus

hbdakilloer said:


> Sorry for waking up this thread but I am also facing the buying decision between the 392 and 1392. I was at the AD and looked at both. What really horrified me was that the ecru "vintage" lume was not visible when I cupped my hand on the watch, even after "charging" it with my iPhone flashlight. On the other hand, the 392 green lume didn`t need any charging and lit up under my cupped hands and shone brightly. It feld the 392 lume outperformed the 1392 by at least 50%. I am really having difficulties pondering if I could ever buy a LUMinor with bad lume. I couldn`t find any comparisions on this anywhere online. Can some 1392 owner or Paneristi tell me if my findings are true?


Thanks for bringing this to my attention. I've been researching the 1392 to buy but only seen pics that didn't show the lume and feel like the bright lime green lume is a must.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## treiz1337

Congrats. I got the pam 1312. The pam 1392 was a very close second. I like the 42mm on my wrist more than the 44mm.


----------



## OpulenTimepieces

Congrats on your new Pam! Definitely that blue second hand looks nice and maybe could mix it with a blue strap! Enjoy it!


----------



## Alpental

Congrats!


----------



## OpulenTimepieces

Love the blue hand! definitely you could buy a custom aftermarket band with that blue accent to give this PAM an extra bump! haha Enjoy it!


----------

